# Finally found next car...



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Well, been looking for a little while now and looked at quite a few different Marques, but have gone full circle and chosen a 2003 (53) plate BMW M3 coupe 

All being well I should have it by the end of the weekend, or early next week (having warranty resray to front end due to a small paint "flake") - so should look better than new :wink:

Car is silver with black leather, options it has are SMGII, widescreen SAT NAV/TV, bluetooth phone, 19" wheels c/w 4 brand new tyres, upgraded sound, 6CD, Arm rest, elec rear blind. I've also managed to get a set of new M3 mats (normally Â£150!)

Car is as new and even has shiny exhausts - all 4 of them [smiley=thumbsup.gif] so has hopefully been looked after..

Needless to say I can't wait to pick it up, my TT went a while ago and I've been driving a work pool car that they've let me drive until I found my own car - a Mondeo estate :lol:

Still, at least I should appreciate the Beemer now!

Roll on Summer...!

J


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Justhe1 said:


> Well, been looking for a little while now and looked at quite a few different Marques, but have gone full circle and chosen a 2003 (53) plate BMW M3 coupe
> 
> All being well I should have it by the end of the weekend, or early next week (having warranty resray to front end due to a small paint "flake") - so should look better than new :wink:
> 
> ...


You driven the M3 versus a TT ? Would look forward to hearing your comments on the two.

Matt


----------



## jusTTin_D (May 19, 2002)

congrats on your new choice of motor....you won't be disappointed 

leave the traction on for a while though, especially in the wet, 'til you get used to the power. the rear end will bite back without too much persuasion


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Yep,

Used to have the 225 coupe TT, and have now test driven 4 M3's before I settled on this one..

The M3 is in a different league in terms of power, engine note, and road presence. Its also great to be back in a rear wheel drive car (I grew up thrashing around in Escort RS2000's etc..)

The ride is firm on the 19's, but nowhere near as harsh as my lowered TT was..

They're just different cars, both very good in their own right, and for me the M3 is the most suitable trade up (I need 4 seats as its to be used as a co. car  )

Only thing to be wary of is parts ain't cheap!!!

Hope that helps

J


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

jusTTin_D said:


> congrats on your new choice of motor....you won't be disappointed
> 
> leave the traction on for a while though, especially in the wet, 'til you get used to the power. the rear end will bite back without too much persuasion


Cheers JusTTin, will do

Just a note, is there a theme here - Same name, same car, same colour... :lol: (what can I saw, we must have good taste :wink: )

Did you go for manual or SMGII??

I always thought I wanted manual, but decided to be brave and try the SMG, even though It felt a bit alien on all my test drives - I just fancied the novelty value, and hopefully will get to love it ( I guess its a bit like Marmite in that respect, I just hope I end up loving it!!)

J


----------



## jusTTin_D (May 19, 2002)

went for the manual unfortunately, and have regretted it ever since. SMG is definately the way to go.
the manual shift is horrible, much too long a throw and on cold mornings becomes very notchy and difficult to use, but this is the only downside to an absolute stonking car. i'm currently trying to get an AC Schnitzer quickshift organised, but BMW want way too much for it, Â£800 fitted 

anyways, good luck at the weekend and let us know how you get on after a few miles, just take it easy on the greasy roads to begin with :wink:

justin


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

JusTTin - you have PM :wink:

J


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Congrats J.

Definitely think you made the right decision rather than going for the Â£20k one... I don't think you would have ever been totally happy with it yet you already sound happy as larry with this one!!

(Oh, and the widescreen sat nav looks infinitely better)

Enjoy!!


----------



## s2krj (Aug 22, 2004)

I am now an owner of an M3 CSL after having had a TT earlier last year.

Trust me, you will enjoy it, even with the Michelin Cup Sports on mine at this time of year (which are semi slicks) it has performance and balance which is incredible.

A fantastic car to own and enjoy !! [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

What are the residuals like now on the CSL?
I've not really followed it but wasn't there a huge price to start with and then a big slip?

Has it now firmed up?

I guess it's great for buying nearly new!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> What are the residuals like now on the CSL?


I think you can pick up nearly news for around Â£41k/Â£42k now, with minimal miles. Absolute bargain, and the consensus seems to be that now that the official dealers have finally sold them all they'll stabalise around this price, so look a real steal at this sort of price.

Are they all SMG though? I know people rave about it, but just don't know if I could live without my stick shift :?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like a fantastic car. Did you ever get to try the DSG in the TT? I'd be interested in how it compares with the SMGII in the Beemer.

I love the current M3 - very nearly bought one last year - and the spec sounds great as well - can you watch the TV whilst driving? :?


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

raven said:


> Sounds like a fantastic car. Did you ever get to try the DSG in the TT? I'd be interested in how it compares with the SMGII in the Beemer.
> 
> I love the current M3 - very nearly bought one last year - and the spec sounds great as well - can you watch the TV whilst driving? :?


Cheers - Yep, I drove a 3.2 DSG around silverstone, using the "paddles". It may be just me (flame suit on!) but I found it to be a bit "woolly" it certain circumstances (ie it didn't seem to want to change down at the right time etc).

The relatively short drives (20 mins) I've had in the 2 M3 SMG cars have seemed a lot more decisive on paddle shift (bearing in mind you can select out of 6 different settings for responsiveness, rev limits, speed of shift etc) - general concensus is that setting 4 is best for general "spirited" driving - Oh and then there's the sport button.. 

Will keep you posted.

J


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

mab said:


> Congrats J.
> 
> Definitely think you made the right decision rather than going for the Â£20k one... I don't think you would have ever been totally happy with it yet you already sound happy as larry with this one!!
> 
> ...


Cheers Mab - This car definately feels more like the "new" next car I wanted compared to the other Y plate CB one, can't wait!! - Oh, and VERY nice wheels too by the way [smiley=dude.gif]

Would def had been my choice if I didn't need a "proper" 4 seater...

Congrats back atcha..!

J


----------



## s2krj (Aug 22, 2004)

CSLs' were Â£59k new and only 422 came to the UK. I bought mine last month 2003 53 plate with only 400 miles on the clock and got a fantastic deal on the A4 cab.

All new / pre reg ones have sold now and the car seems to have stabilised at approx Â£45k for low mileage examples and less for cars that have been 'used' depending on the mileage.

Gearbox wise the SMG 2 box is fantastic, not as smooth and gentle a change as the 3.2 DSG box when driven as an auto, but far superior when driven as a sequential, you have to come off the gas when changing up like a normal manual as it is essentially the same box as the manual with an electro hydraulic actuated clutch. Haven't had the chance to try the sport mode as still pootling through running in, keeping it below 5,000 revs. Makes an awesome noise when above 4k and the induction kit starts to do its thing and as the exhaust walls are thinner in the CSL you can't but turn the stereo off and listen to the exhaust note as you downshift when slowing down, I have to say that I love it, awesome piece of kit !!! But like everything in life, not to everybodies taste as it is perhaps a little too extreme as a car to use every day, unlike a 3.2 DSG TT, which can give you the fun and a touch comfort to boot !!


----------



## chowy (Jul 5, 2004)

Enjoy the M3 - You'll love it!!!


----------



## jusTTin_D (May 19, 2002)

> JusTTin - you have PM
> 
> J


didn't recieve your PM, J. 
can you resend please 

justin


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

justhe1 said:


> Just a note, is there a theme here - Same name, same car, same colour... (what can I saw, we must have good taste )


Too many Justin's with silver 3 series around here.......



justhe1 said:


> JusTTin - you have PM


nope - i didn't get it :wink:

*JusTTin*


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

raven said:


> I love the current M3 - very nearly bought one last year - and the spec sounds great as well - can you watch the TV whilst driving? :?


Only if people's curtains are open


----------

